# 1993 Whizzer brochure



## skeezer (Nov 5, 2021)

I acquired this brochure pertaining to the failed 1993 Whizzer. They had ambitious plans including producing parts for vintage Whizzers. I read they had engine issues. Have you ever seen one? I have one of their fibreglass tanks on my Pacemaker.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver color in the oil.  Aluminum and steel can't be together because aluminum looses.  Pieces don't fit together.  I have an engine that was re-machined so that the carb can be fitted to the engine.  It is a historical artifact, not useable as an original Whizzer antique? The fiberglass tanks can be safely used as banks with a modified cap.  All these post-production Whizzers failed when they varied or "improved" on the original design.  When hospital stays can cost several thousands of dollars per day, these cheaper Whizzers are not a bargain.


----------

